# Stellplatz help



## 88828 (May 9, 2005)

I am planning to go to Germany next week, I have my stops planned to Germany but was wondering if anybody can tell where any good Stellplatz are on route to Strasbourg and Ulm,

cheers, Andy............


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Andy,

2 i've stopped at that used to be in the campsite database (sigh!),

Rottenburg am neckar, there are 2 in the town (well signposted), go for the one by the river (Ulmenweg), nice and quiet and a 10 min stroll to town. Free parking parking, metered elecs if req'd. Recommended.The other one at the top of town not very nice, just a gravelled area by some skips.

www.rottenburg.de










Oppenau, the stellplatz is just a gravelled carpark on the outskirts with no facilities but free, worth a stop just to visit Oppenau. They have strange dummies hung in all the trees!

www.oppenau.de


















Others we've not stayed at but look promising,

Baiersbronn, follow signs for P5 (parking sign) €6 per night 15 places.
http://www.baiersbronn.de/index.shtml?en

Theres also a stellplatz in Ulm (Wielandstrasse) Free parking, water €1, 50 places.
http://www.tourismus.ulm.de/index_e.dpx?lang=_e

if u need more info on these, give me a shout, but be quick, i'm off to France on Wednesday.

happy travels.

pj


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Peejay, know any stellplatz near Nuremburg ?
pref with Electricity 

Oh and q for you. what are those strange poles you see in every German town with the plaques up the sides and xmas trees on top ?

And another q for Boff or Luc if they are back with us yet, where can i get a set of Leisure batteries from in Germany, i.e. somewhere near Nuremburg or Ellwangen / Jagst where we are now.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Oh and q for you. what are those strange poles you see in every German town with the plaques up the sides and xmas trees on top ?
> 
> Someone once told me they were a "topping out" thing for a new building.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Detourers correct, the xmas tree is put on top to celebrate the highest point of the building being erected, no idea about the plaques tho.

3 x stellplatz in Nuernberg itself but overnight parking up to 3 nights only and NO facilities,

1 @ Muenchener strasse, 8 places, free
1 @ dr-gustav-heineman strasse, 8 places, free
1 @ killian strasse, 8 places, free

Another scan brought up,

http://www.camper-55plus.info/Stell...ilportstein-Heuberg/hilportstein-heuberg.html










http://www.camper-55plus.info/Stellplatze/Stellplatze_-D-/Absberg/absberg.html










http://www.camper-55plus.info/Stellplatze/Stellplatze_-D-/Herrieden/herrieden.html










NONE of the above visited by me so can't vouch for any lemons!

pj


----------



## 88828 (May 9, 2005)

Hi pj,
thanks for that info, the web sites are full of good info as well. 
Hope you have a great trip,



cheers, Andy...........


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Another free site with German info
http://home.arcor.de/reisemobil/stellplaetze_D.html


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hello,

the tree is the traditional " Maibaum " ( May-Tree ) and will be plant in nearly each village on the first May...

for info,

duc


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> And another q for Boff or Luc if they are back with us yet, where can i get a set of Leisure batteries from in Germany, i.e. somewhere near Nuremburg or Ellwangen / Jagst where we are now.


Hi Nukeadmin,

yeah, I am back. Peejay has got it right regarding Nuremberg. Unfortunately all 3 sites in Nuremberg are without electricity. Should you stay there nevertheless then I would recommend the site at Kilianstrasse. It is the most quiet of the 3 and you have a good bus connection right to the heart of the city. Nearest Stellplatz _with electricity_ is AFAIR in Forchheim about 35 km north of Nuremberg. From there good train connections to Nuremberg.

Regarding batteries: About 40 km south-east of Nuremberg there is a town called "Neumarkt-in-der-Oberpfalz". There is the residence of "Fritz Berger", one of the largest camping accessory stores in Germany. They definitely can help you. You find it located directly at the exit "Neumarkt" of the A3 motorway.

Sorry to be of no more help, but when I lived in that area motorhoming was still just a dream for me.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

